# Looking for new laptop suggestions



## Pergamum (Sep 19, 2011)

I need a new laptop.


First, it needs to be reasonably fast. What is the difference between chips, I hear Pentium 4 is MUCH faster and better than any celeron chip.

Also, it must have Microsoft Office.

A HD resolution screen would be very cool since we use our laptop to watch movies.


We favor big laptops over small laptops for screen size but also so that my fat fingers don't get cramped. 

Also, having a good photo editing feature and music feature on the laptop set up to run would be great.

Any suggestions?





(I bought a 300 USD Acer here in Asia in 2006 and it has been faithful and still technically works after 5 years but I can hardly type on the stiff keys and it tends to overheat now after these years. So, it served me well. I want this next one to last 5 more years and so it must be quality).


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 19, 2011)

I have only used IBM Thinkpads, now Lenovo. They are the finest in workmanship, support, and you can customize them in your order as to processors, memory, etc. You can also have them shipped with MS Office. They are pricey, but worth the cost.

AMR


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 19, 2011)

I would be ecstatic if I could get 5 years out of my Toshiba. It's at 3 1/2 years now and it is not inspiring confidence. But that could have been said of it at previous times as well.


----------



## yoyoceramic (Sep 19, 2011)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I have only used IBM Thinkpads, now Lenovo. They are the finest in workmanship, support, and you can customize them in your order to any processor you desire. Can also have them shipped with MS Office. They are pricey, but worth the money. If you go that route by the support options, too.



I have owned Toshibas, Sonys, my brother owned an HP, and so far my Lenovo T410 I bought of Ebay for $400 is the best laptop I've ever owned. +1 Lenovo Think Pad.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 19, 2011)

I have been using my Thinkpad T60p since 2006. I had to replace the fan a few months ago, but it still meets all my needs. I rarely turn it off, and I know of some who have used T60s as 24-by-7 Skype machines in their homes. 

AMR


----------



## Tim (Sep 19, 2011)

They are now making convertible laptop/tablet PCs. Would you be interested in such a thing? The tablet snaps into a monitor frame.


----------



## timmopussycat (Sep 20, 2011)

I use an IBM Thinkpad for my travelling lapto and can recommend it, but I run the heart of my business on an ASUS X52F. It has the fat keys you are looking for plus Windows 7.


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 20, 2011)

Axioo Neon HNM 14 inch with Intel Core i7-2630QM

How does this model look if I can get it from a dealer for about 700 USD?

---------- Post added at 06:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 AM ----------

Axioo Neon HNM 14 inch with Intel Core i7-2630QM

Looking into this model for 700 USD. What do you think?


----------



## jawyman (Sep 20, 2011)

If you can afford it going Mac is a great option. You can't go wrong with Mac.


----------



## JoannaV (Sep 21, 2011)

But the good Macs are the expensive Macs. I'd be wary of spending a lot of money on the "cheaper" Macs. We have a ten year old powerbook which still works, although has limitations. Whereas a relative's desktop failed after two years. The guy in the Apple store said hard drives can only be expected to work for a couple of years  All I'm saying is don't expect _too_ much from _any_ computer, however well recommended it comes.

Can't help you with the Axioo. Sounds like a cheaper Toshiba, maybe? My current laptop is a Toshiba, almost 3 years old and it's as good as new thus far.


----------



## jandrusk (Sep 22, 2011)

Check out this one at System76.com. Plus, you get a real operating system loaded on it


----------



## JoannaV (Sep 22, 2011)

jandrusk said:


> Check out this one at System76.com. Plus, you get a real operating system loaded on it



You need to start a how-to Ubuntu thread. We installed Ubuntu on our notebook and it's, well, annoying. Slow and crashy.


----------

